# Синдром Персонейджа-Тернера и шейные грыжи



## irina p (5 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, мне нужен совет. Три с половиной недели назад ночью сильно заболела левая рука, затем начали неметь пальцы. Травм, переохлаждения не было, перед этим месяц находилась в стрессовом состоянии. Работаю за компьютером. Давление нормальное. Сразу пошла к неврологу. Рентген показал остеохондроз шейного отдела. Диагноз - защемление нерва или как-то так. Врач прописал 10 инъекций комбилипена, 5 амелотекс, таблетки трентал. Начала лечение, через 5 дней стало только хуже, онемение усилилось - мизинец полностью, безымянный почти полностью, средний частично, потеря чувствительности всей руки до локтя с внешней стороны, сильная слабость в руке - практически ничего не могу ею делать. Кроме того практически постоянное ощущение как будто рука перетянута жгутом и временами кажется что кисть просто сейчас взорвется. Очень сильные боли периодически, просто до слез, невозможно терпеть, даже сердце начинает скакать как бешеное от боли. В основном в мышцах плеча и предплечья, по характеру как сильная судорога, также периодически под лопаткой и в разных местах руки в разное время. Особенно ночью, но и днем тоже. Спина или шея не болят совсем, единственное - отдает в левый бок и левую грудь, когда сильная боль. Пошла к платному врачу (невролог и манульный терапевт) параллельно (о назначениях информировала обоих чтобы лечение не пересекалось). Он провел курс мануальной терапии 7 раз, электрофорез с эуфиллином, стимуляцию с эуфиллином и прозерином, 7 раз, начали эуфиллин внутривенно, сделали раза 4. Улучшений не было, сделали еще капельницу 2 раза взамен эуфиллина (трентал, дексаметазон, ксефокам). В процессе всего этого лечения еще появилась болезненная чувствительность внешней стороны руки, ощущение ожога. После курса стало немного лучше, самую каплю прибавилось силы в руке, сильная боль исчезла, однако стало дергать пальцы, болел локоть, ныла вся рука, при этом стала плохо чувствовать себя в целом, ощущение температуры и общая слабость (это было начало третьей недели). Пришла к неврологу в поликлинике на очередной прием, он сказал что странно, при остеохондрозе уже должно было наступить облегчение. Назначил омепразол и мелоксикам. Платный врач закончил курс и к этому назначил ксефокам в таблетках (кажется так, столько лекарств, что я уже запуталась). Начала понемногу делать лфк дома для руки (после консультации с врачом лфк). К концу 3-ей недели пошла на очередной прием в поликлинику, оказалась другая врач, она сказала что никакого защемления нет, диски в порядке и у меня обычный локтевой синдром (вроде так), на мои жалобы на боли выше локтя (плечо и лопатка) сказала что это может быть что-то другое. Назначила нейромультивит и 10 инъекций прозерина, также свечи диклофенак. С начала 4 недели появилась снова сильная боль, хотя общее состояние улучшилось (не исключаю что просто на фоне перенесла простуду), болит исключительно мышца чуть ниже плеча, где привика от оспы. Боль периодическая, но сильная. Обезболивающие практически не помогают (кеторол). Пробовола кетоналом намазать и диклаком, тоже эффекта не видно. Сегодня ночью не смогла заснуть, так болела рука, причем такое ощущение что мышцы в этом месте как будто натягивают или закручивают до предела, а затем они срываются как тетива, даже можно было ощущать под пальцами, если приложить к этому месту. Сегодня наутро онемело плечо до локтя, т.е. потеряла чувствительность кожа. Движения самой руки не ограничены. МРТ и ЭНМТ не делала - одни врачи говорили надо бы сделать - другие говорили что не надо.
Вот такая история, что дальше делать - не знаю.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (5 Янв 2012)

Вероятно необходимо проведение как МРТ шейного отдела (? радикулопатия С8 на фоне позвоночно/спинномозговой патологи), так и ЭНМГ (? синдром Персонейджа-Тернера ("идиопатическая" плечевая плексопатия), в т.ч. его парциальный вариант [у вас похудание мышц верхней части руки есть?] ... ? невропатия). Окончательное решение о необходимости проведения указанных методов исследования должно оставаться за вашим лечащим врачом. Имеется ли отечность левой кисти и/или изменение ее цвета (кожи)? [патология сосудов пояса верхней конечности].
.


----------



## irina p (5 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за ответ. Похудания видимого не заметила. Вопрос в следующем - врач сказал, что, что бы ни было причиной, лечение я в любом случае получаю адекватное. Вопрос - почему не становится лучше? Перечисленные Вами заболевания лечатся иными методами? Получается что я зря всю эту гору лекарств употребила?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (5 Янв 2012)

Если в течение 4-х недель отсутствует клинически значимая положительная динамика, то это показание к дообследованию (см. выше). Заочно сложно сказать где ваше locus minoris resistentie (слабое - патогенное - место), необходим очный осмотр и результаты указанных выше доп. методов исследования (окончательное решение о необходимости проведения указанных методов исследования должно оставаться за вашим лечащим врачом). Иногда в подобных торпидных случаях проблема лежит на поверхности, но ее не видят - необходим очный осмотр. Более ничего добавить и пояснить не могу (да, и к сведению, если у пациента сохраняется периодический выраженный болевой синдром - лечение никак нельзя назвать адекватным, даже на фоне сохранения причины заболевания).


----------



## irina p (5 Янв 2012)

Да, извините, была невнимательна и не ответила еще на один Ваш вопрос. Отечность кисти есть, но практически незаметная. По цвету кожи кисть больной руки не отличается от здоровой, но иногда появляются бледные мелкие пятнышки на коже. Рука теплая, иногда теплее чем здоровая, и последнее время начала потеть ладонь.
Итак, получается, оба предполагаемых диагноза неверны, лечение также назначено бессмысленное и неверное? Все неоднократные осмотры и не одним, а 4-мя врачами в итоге (3 невролога в поликлинике и врач-невролог-мануальный терапевт в физдиспансере) были очными.
И еще вопрос - знакомая с такой же (вроде бы) проблемой, предлагает пройти курс иглоукалывания, она мучилась несколько месяцев и сейчас значительное улучшение после 4-й процедуры (пока не доделала) или все же вначале установить окончательный диагноз? Понимаю, что второй вариант верный, но уже нет сил так мучиться, а учитывая праздники, до постановки диагноза может пройти значительное время. И еще - стоит ли искать другого врача или надо "пытать" врача из поликлиники до победы?
Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (5 Янв 2012)

Еще раз повторяю, ваша ситуация не повод для критики кого-то ни было, а повод для углубленного исследования (в том числе, помимо указанных выше, общетерапевтический осмотр, ФГОГК, ОАК, ОАМ, возможно ??? УЗИ сосудов верхней конечности и др.), поскольку сохраняется стойкий болевой + нейроваскулярный синдром возможно по типу синдрома плечо-кисть (Стейн-Броккера - с учетом ваших дополнений относительно кисти), вероятно вследствие сохраняющейся ирритации (раздражения) (сосудисто-)нервных структур пояса верхней конечности от уровня шейного отдела позвоночника / межлестничного пространствовать в надплечье (то есть синдром Наффцигера) / плечевого сустава до локтевого сустава. К сожалению рекомендации по медикаментозной коррекции болевого синдрома заочно дать не могу.
.


----------



## irina p (5 Янв 2012)

Ни в коем случае не собираюсь критиковать диагнозы и назначения лечащих врачей в данном случае, я прекрасно понимаю, что врач поставил диагноз по текущим симптомам и дал назначение по максимально вероятному диагнозу. Вопрос задала лишь для того, чтобы более ясно понимать свою ситуацию, так как сейчас надо принимать быстрые и желательно верные решения по своим дальнейшим действиям, и, к сожалению, полностью полагаться на врача в поликлинике не могу, поскольку вижу не слишком большой энтузиазм в том, чтобы разбираться в моей болячке.
И если можно, ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопрос по поводу иглоукалывания.
Спасибо еще раз.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (5 Янв 2012)

irina p написал(а):


> И если можно, ответьте, пожалуйста, на вопрос по поводу иглоукалывания.


Вероятно стоит попробовать (если врач-иглорефлексотерапевт не любитель-самоучка и не халтурщик-бизнесмен, то он должен быть хорошим диагностом, а соответственно - терапевтом).
.


----------



## irina p (21 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за ответы и совет. Врач-иглорефлексотерапевт (работает в ФТО при отделении неврологии областной больнице) посмотрела на меня, мигом поволокла к врачу у них, положили на дневной стационар, дообследовали. Итог - 3 грыжи в шейном отделе, миелорадикулоишемия. Лечилась 2 недели, боли уменьшились, рука понемногу начала подниматься, однако окончательно онемела вся кисть. После консультации с 2-мя нейрохирургами отправляют на операцию.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Янв 2012)

Желаю скорейшего Вм выздоровления ... врачи лечебного учреждения прежде всего, а затем уже и форум!


----------



## andriashka (4 Фев 2012)

irina p написал(а):


> ..........
> Вот такая история, что дальше делать - не знаю.


История то понятная. что мало что понятно. Никого не слушайте, а сделайте МРТ сами. Я так тож месяц ходил по врачам и лечил простуду вместо грыжи. Без этого никто точно диагноз Вам не установит.


----------



## irina p (5 Фев 2012)

andriashka написал(а):


> История то понятная. что мало что понятно. Никого не слушайте, а сделайте МРТ сами. Я так тож месяц ходил по врачам и лечил простуду вместо грыжи. Без этого никто точно диагноз Вам не установит.


Диагноз уже поставлен, я написала выше - МРТ и ЭНМГ сделали в больнице.


----------



## irina p (13 Фев 2012)

История получила продолжение. Поехала на операцию в Санкт-Петербург, при осмотре нейрохирурги сказали, что в заболевании нет нейрохирургической составляющей и помогли быстро обследоваться у них в больнице. В итоге поставлен диагноз - оказался-таки синдром Персонейджа-Тернера, тот самый, который Олег Владимирович предположил в самом первом сообщении. Примечательно, что этот диагноз ни разу не прозвучал при осмотрах и консультациях в моем городе (5 или 6 неврологов и 3 нейрохирурга). Назначили лечение - дексаметазон в/м по схеме 7 дней, нейромидин, берлитион, нобен, лфк и физиопроцедуры. Пришла с готовым назначением к участковым неврологам, и мне не дают больничный, сказали что одной рукой вполне можно работать на компьютере (левая рука можно считать не работает совсем, с момента первого сообщения развился парез, рука висит от плеча, кисть онемела полностью и совсем потеряла силу). Очень рада, что не нужна операция, и что есть диагноз, и болезнь излечима, но в полной растерянности теперь - это же не лечение, а сплошной стресс будет, полноценный рабочий день с полными требованиями (ну раз выписали-то), плюс на мне весь дом и 9-летний ребенок (живем вдвоем), и все одной рукой...


----------



## irina p (27 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте.  Обращаюсь за советом к уважаемым врачам. У меня не совсем понятная ситуация сложилась с дозировкой/сроками приема выписанных лекарств, а уточнить негде. Местные врачи честно сказали, что они не только с такой симптоматикой впервые столкнулись, но и название такое не слышали. А врач, который ставил диагноз - в другом городе (С.Петербург) и недоступен.
Итак, у меня 2 неясных назначения. Местная врач, которая выписала с корешковым синдромом, по нему же назначила берлитион 300, 2 недели по 2 таб/день, далее месяц по 1 таб/день. В назначении питреского врача вообще дозировки нет, написано -  берлитион 600 2 месяца.
И второе - врач из С.Петербурга назначил нобен - дословно "Нобен 2-3 таб/день". Сколько его надо пить? Пропила упаковку 2 недели по 2 таб.
И еще большая просьба, особенно к тем врачам, которые имеют опыт лечения моей болезни - что еще я могу сделать для ускорения выздоровления? В настоящий момент принимаю берлитион и нобен (нейромидин уже допила), каждый день делаю лфк самостоятельно дома, с завтрашнего дня начну заниматься с инструктором. Также физио - амплипульс и магнит (назначены №10). Еще планирую делать озокерит, на этой неделе мне обещали дать все необходимое домой и научить делать (в нашей поликлинике нет).
Поправиться очень надо, процесс идет очень медленно, практически нет подвижек. Готова приложить все усилия, чтобы ускорить процесс, но знать бы что!
Заранее благодарю за рекомендации.


----------



## irina p (27 Фев 2012)

Имеется мрт со следующими данными (обследование проводилось в связи с проблемой боли и онемения в руке, в итоге выяснилось что грыжи к ней не имеют отношения):

Физиологический лордоз выпрямлен. Снижена высота и интенсивность сигнала межпозвонковых дисков С4-С7. Визуализируются: задняя саггитальная грыжа м.п. диска С4-С5, наибольшей глубиной 0.24 см, левосторонняя парасаггитальная грыжа м.п. диска С5-С6, наибольшей глубиной 0.33 см и левосторонняя парасаггитальная грыжа м.п. диска C6-C7, с компрессией левых корешков спинного мозга. Определяются краевые костные разрастания замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков С4-С6, вызывающие латеральный стеноз на уровнях С4-С6 с обеих сторон.

Очаговых изменений в шейном отделе спинного мозга не визуализируется. Контуры дурального мешка неровные. Блока ликвора нет.

Заключение: Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника. Позвоночный латеральный стеноз. Грыжи дисков C4-C5, C5-C6, C6-C7.

Врач-нейрохирург сказал, что лучшее, что я могу сделать - вообще не забивать себе голову. Но все равно так не получается, хотя шея беспокоит меня довольно мало. В течение дня иногда чувствую тяжесть в районе 7 позвонка, иногда слабый укол боли, но и это не очень приятно, когда уже знаешь, что там они есть, и что лишь по счастливой случайности повезло избежать операции. Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, что нужно делать, чтобы поддерживать себя в нормальном состоянии? (работа за компьютером)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Фев 2012)

Соглашусь с нейрохирургом, Ирина, - не забивайте себе голову! Живите себе со своими грыжами долго и счастливо. Не беспокоят ведь!


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2012)

> Заранее благодарю за рекомендации.


Рекомендации то дать можно, только вот вопрос, кто и насколько правильно выполнять их будет...


----------



## AIR (27 Фев 2012)

Грыжи то не беспокоят, но и у них и у проблем с рукой общие истоки...  Проблемы с шеей проявятся попозже...


----------



## irina p (27 Фев 2012)

К сожалению, у меня не очень-то большой выбор. Все, что мне могли посоветовать в моем городе (ЛФК) - я старательно делаю. Процедуры попросила выписать те, которые опять же назначили в С-Петербурге.
Возможно, какие-то доступные физиопроцедуры на дому (мне в Питере говорили о каком-то домашнем аппарате для стимуляции нерва с помощью электричества, но точное название и описание не дали, возможно это какой-то аналог амплипульса, я не нашла ничего подходящего). Может массаж. В бассейн вот собираюсь попробовать ходить. Не знаю, я не врач, поэтому и прошу совета у врачей. Естественно, если есть рекомендации, которые при неправильном выполнении могут навредить, и однозначное описание их дать заочно невозможно - такие, конечно, не стоит.


----------



## irina p (28 Фев 2012)

Я и планирую не забивать себе голову лечением и т.п., а ограничиться, если так можно выразиться, гигиеной) мне 39 лет, и, похоже, организм начинает намекать, что пора уделять себе немного больше внимания.
По моим прикидкам это:
1. Ортопедическая подушка (возможно, т.к. сегодня пыталась такую купить и, "перемерив" несколько, не ощутила удобства. купила пока латексный валик для "поваляться" когда шея устала)
2. ЛФК (к слову, буду благодарна за ссылку на хороший проверенный минимальный набор упражнений)
3. Отдых при работе за компом (тоже буду благодарна за совет, как это делать правильнее)
4. Покупка хорошего кресла на работу
5. Бассейн
6. Воротник Шанца на пару часов дома вечером для разгрузки (?)
Пожалуйста, поправьте меня, и добавьте если что-то еще надо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Фев 2012)

Единственно, Ирина, думаю, не нужен Вам воротник Шанца.
В разделе "Физическая реабилитация" найдете необходимый Вам комплекс ЛФК.


----------



## irina p (1 Мар 2012)

Владимир, спасибо за ответ.


----------



## abelar (1 Мар 2012)

irina p написал(а):


> Я и планирую не забивать себе голову лечением и т.п., а ограничиться, если так можно выразиться, гигиеной) мне 39 лет, и, похоже, организм начинает намекать, что пора уделять себе немного больше внимания.
> По моим прикидкам это:
> 1. Ортопедическая подушка (возможно, т.к. сегодня пыталась такую купить и, "перемерив" несколько, не ощутила удобства. купила пока латексный валик для "поваляться" когда шея устала)
> 2. ЛФК (к слову, буду благодарна за ссылку на хороший проверенный минимальный набор упражнений)
> ...


Напрасно потратитесь.
С-м Персонейджа-Тернера лечится за три сеанса.
К грыжам ШОП отношение имеет весьма касательное.
И, вообще-то это не с-м П-Т. Это компрессионно-ишемическая "туннельная"невропатия локтевого нерва.
К слову, рука выше плеча поднимается или уже нет?


----------



## irina p (4 Мар 2012)

to *abelar*:
Спасибо за ответ. Не могли бы вы прокомментировать  подробнее, почему напрасная трата? Уточню - этот пост относился исключительно к теме про профилактику и устранение хоть небольшого, но все же дискомфорта из-за шейных грыж - объединили две темы, и, возможно, некоторая путаница получилась?


abelar написал(а):


> С-м Персонейджа-Тернера лечится за три сеанса.


Можно ли подробнее?


abelar написал(а):


> К слову, рука выше плеча поднимается или уже нет


Уже да
Если подробнее - вот краткая история злоключений руки с датами, если это имеет значение:
12.12.11 - ночью резко заболела рука, в течение дней 5 онемела часть кисти и предплечья, мизинец, безымянный и средний палец, потеряна сила кисти. Остальная часть руки - в полном порядке.
05.01.12 - после сильной боли ночью в мышцах плеча наутро онемела рука до плечевого сустава, стала с трудом подниматься, затем еще ночь боли и еще ухудшение, 2 ночи перерыв, и еще 2 ночи - рука перестала подниматься совсем.
ок. 15.01 понемногу начинает подниматься рука,  до уровня перед собой могу поднять.
18.01 - немеет вся кисть полностью и совсем уходит сила в пальцах, ограничены движения самой кисти.
ок. 22.01 - опять уменьшается объем движений всей руки
ок. 1.02 - понемногу объем движений руки увеличивается
Сейчас достаточно свободно могу поднять руку вверх, также и через стороны, описать круг рукой. Совсем почти не могу как и прежде согнуть руку в локте, градусов 10-15 максимум, если другой рукой поднимаю до 90 градусов, дальше поднять могу.
Чувствительность так и не появляется. Сила в кисти практически незаметно, но прибавилась. По-прежнему иногда горит кисть, также сохраняется постоянное ощущение неприятной скованности в мышцах плеча.


----------



## irina p (4 Мар 2012)

Уважаемые доктора, и еще просьба о рекомендации. Вчера участковый врач назначил повторный курс прозерина №10. Имеет ли он смысл? (2 мес. назад проколола №10,  затем 1.5 месяца назад еще курс №15).


----------



## irina p (4 Мар 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Это компрессионно-ишемическая "туннельная"невропатия локтевого нерва.


Я не врач, и, понятно, не могу ставить диагноз, но на мой неискушенный взгляд в описании этого самого синдрома есть нестыковки конкретно с моим случаем. Возможно, есть смысл выложить результаты игольчатой энмг?


----------



## irina p (4 Мар 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В разделе "Физическая реабилитация" найдете необходимый Вам комплекс ЛФК.


Владимир, просмотрела раздел, там для шейного отдела разные варианты упражнений, вот этот подойдет мне?
Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Мар 2012)

Слишком много упражнений. максимум 10. В три круга (своеобразная "круговая тренировка").


----------



## Анд-рей (7 Апр 2013)

Прошу прощения, что поднимаю эту тему снова, она видимо в прошлом году так и затихла. 
*Ирина, хотелось бы понять, улучшилось ваше состояние или осталось на  прежнем уровне?* У меня такой же синдром, он в итоге был поставлен! Просто удивительно, но началось у меня все точь в точь как и у вас, в декабре 2011 года с разницей в несколько дней... Исходя из опыта общения с множеством врачей от нейрохирургов до мануальных терапевтов, неврологов, ортопедов и иммунологов, я пришел к выводу, что наши врачи (не исключая и этот форум тоже) зачастую не сталкивались с этим заболеванием... Более того, я больше чем уверен, что синдром Персонейджа-Тернера просто камуфлируется под симптомы так называемого остеохондроза, и врачи в нашей стране, да и на  территории пост советского пространства, попросту смешивают эти два разных вида заболеваний. Это - к сожалению факт. 

Хотя различия между ими есть и весьма существенные: в моем случае например было явное отсутствие проблем в шейном отделе и практически несущественные изменения в грудном, что исключает картину остеохондроза. Но ставили как диагноз именно его, впрочем, среди других 6 потенциальных диагнозов... Но те, у кого клиническая картина более размыта, обычно сразу относятся неврологами к "остеохондрозникам", без попыток дополнительного «копания» вглубь проблемы... 

Для тех кому вдруг поставили диагноз Синдром Персонейджа-Тернера или есть явные сомнения в проявлении остеохондроза, но имеют симптомы, явно напоминающие проблемы 5-6-7 позвонков, я бы посоветовал почитать этот форум http://www.experienceproject.com/groups/Have-Parsonage-Turner-Syndrome/92246 но он, к сожалению на английском языке (кстати таких форум много, но не в рунете). 

Во многих развитых странах, диагноз Синдром ПТ ставится очень часто, но лечение как правило никто не может посоветовать. Пациенты на форумах делятся друг с другом своими методами борьбы с болезнью. Кому то помогает отжимание от пола (мне самому, кстати, тоже), а кому то горячий душ направленный на место боли - правую или левую руку. Лечебного эффекта как правило не несет ни одно лекарство... Хотя есть те, которые немного работают (см. ниже).

Для себя я стал изучать иммунную составляющую болезни, так как было подозрение на проблемы с иммунитетом. У меня оказался в два раза ослаблен интерфероновый статус организма, хотя одновременно имелся сильный аутоимунный процесс здесь же. Палка о двух концах. 

В итоге, из того что помогло лично мне: курс иммуностимуляторов (изопринозин по 8 таблеток в день в течение 10 дней с повтором курса через месяц). Было удивительно, но похоже  первый курс творил чудеса, мне реально стало легче и я было подумал что болезнь сошла на нет... Но потом вернулась, хотя второй курс я пропил с опозданием и после него было значительно улучшение, но уже меньшее. 

Также работал аспирин и антигистамины в комплексе с витамином группы Б (нейромультивит):  каждый день пил минимум по 400 мг аспирина (тромбоасс). Облегчало состояние очень неплохо, но очередной рецидив вернул все на круги своя. Наши медики, которые занимались этим синдромом в Казани делят синдром ПТ на две формы: одна острая, вторая рецидивирующая, у которых симптоматика и клиническая картина идентична с разницей лишь в продолжительности протекания болезни: у кого-то все заканчивается за месяцы, а у кого-то идет годами.  

Из того что не работает: мануальная терапия во всех ее формах (приятно телу очень, но не более того), йоги и гимнастики, иглотерапия, миорелаксанты, нейролептики, противосудорожные средства, бутулинотерапия, гормоны, введенные в локтевой нерв - хотя по ощущениям стероиды в принципе здесь не работают, судя по отзывам.  

Заключение: все что изложил - это лично мой опыт и море информации, которую постоянно анализирую. Нам приходится идти методом проб и ошибок, но я, почемe-то, больше чем уверен, что дело именно в иммунной составляющей. Каким то образом вторичные иммунодифициты (приобретенные) накладывают отпечаток на периферическую иммунную систему, только вот что именно никто выяснить пока не смог. Буду изучать эту сферу дальше. Так как в моем случае мне стало реально легче при подъеме иммунитета. 

Я представляю, в каком именно состоянии всем болеющим нейропатией плечевого сплетения приходится жить, это вырывает месяцы и годы жизни из-за дурацкой, постоянной ноющей и ломящей боли. Потому хотел бы посоветовать нам всем держаться и еще раз держаться! Депрессия может стать нашим постоянным спутником! Но необходимо ни в коем случае ее не пускать в свой мозг и в добавок, не позволять конечности атрофировтаься, вот тут именно для сохранения функциональности тканей очень нужна гимнастика (хотя это не панацея от боли). Я, лично, заставляю себя ходить в тренажерный зал и работать с легкими весами, а также, по отзывам на разных форумах работает регулярное плаванье. Нужно нагружать руку понемножку, превозмогая боль. Личной мой опыт, когда болит рука и плечо, я колю себе кетанов (обезболивающий препарат, единственное, что помогает от боли) и занимаюсь спортом. Обычно, как правило приходит небольшое обострение, но зато потом становится легче.  А также перестает мерзнуть рука и приходит в форму, приближенную к здоровой конечности. Нормализуется, в какой то мере кровообращение и обмен всех физиологических жидкостей, что помогает ей восстанавливаться быстрее (я на это надеюсь  ). 

Буду рад информации от Вас Ира, а также от тех кому данная тема небезразлична!


----------

